# Stock Amp Mod 06 GTO HELP!!!



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have read on here about adjusting the gain on the amp, I saw a couple places that all of our vehicles came with the premium sound and the amp. I was out tearing apart the trunk looking for this, even had this link with pictures:

How To Adjust Subwoof Gain - LS1GTO.com Forums


-My question is, are we sure that all vehicles came with the amp and premium sound? I have located the white plug that goes into the amp and it is just dangling, I don't see any place where the amp was mounted. I have had the vehicle since basically new so I am assuming the person who had it before didn't remove the amp but that is a possibility I guess. Let me know if anyone has any information or thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

All had it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are the subs still in the back deck? Are they working?


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

it looks like they are still in the deck, you can see them hanging down a little in the trunk right behind the trim, it doesnt sound like they are working at all though, ended up finding a used amp on ebay for $20 so i am going to try hooking that up and see what happens.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The factory amp is on the drivers side, in a cubby hole near the wheel well. You won't be able to see it, but if you reach in there, you can feel it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Zags85 said:


> it looks like they are still in the deck, you can see them hanging down a little in the trunk right behind the trim, it doesnt sound like they are working at all though, ended up finding a used amp on ebay for $20 so i am going to try hooking that up and see what happens.


The stock subs are 2ohm and are rated at 40W.


----------



## samhain (Dec 20, 2010)

seems like alot of people have had troubles with the factory amps.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> The factory amp is on the drivers side, in a cubby hole near the wheel well. You won't be able to see it, but if you reach in there, you can feel it.


This. You just gotta reach in there until you find it. It is between some metal sheets but your hand will easily fit in no problem to turn the knob. Its really like 10 minutes of work at most, and that being generous.

There were no options on GTOs exacept color, trans, and wheels for the 05/06 guys. They all have the same sound components.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I would assume that if he posted the instructions he would know where the amp is also he posted that the white wire is just hanging that connects to the amp. On top of that he said they didn't sound like they were working.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I kind of laughed at post #7 since the trouble he seems to be having with his is that it's not there.......


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

yea i had my whole arm almost back there feeling around its not there, you can see there arent any screws or markings where screws have been either. the amp i ordered is a stock one out of another GTO so should just be plug in and see if works


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

just an update, received the amp today in the mail and plugged it in, world of difference. not quite the same as putting JL audio subs in like my friends all had back in the day but definitely a lot better than the amp missing from the car, thanks for all the replies and information


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

Zags85 said:


> just an update, received the amp today in the mail and plugged it in, world of difference. not quite the same as putting JL audio subs in like my friends all had back in the day but definitely a lot better than the amp missing from the car, thanks for all the replies and information



were in illinois are u? im in the chicagoland area of joliet. 

makes me wonder if my amp works but its been so damn cold i dont want to do anything. other than the 20 inches of snow we got 2 days ago!

with the subs working does it thump pretty good? mine just sound like 6x9s bumping i listen to B96 and kiss fm alot if that helps


----------

